# FB center dike



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

It was pretty good on the center dike at FB today.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice shoot! That one mallard looks like a BEAST! How big was your group?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pic! I enjoyed a great day in the marsh too. Handful of ducks and passed an easy shot on a rooster as I was not sure if the hunt was still going. Sweet day for sure!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't be that successful, I don't see any bands


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blackdog said:


> It was pretty good on the center dike at FB today.
> View attachment 23490


Idaho is like that this time of year, isn't it?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great, now center dike will be crawling with hunters!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> great, now center dike will be crawling with hunters!


I really wish people wouldn't post up their honey holes on this forum. Don't they realize other people hunt there too and now it's not so secret. Internet scouters will get hold of this valuable information and the rest of us that did all the leg work will be screwed out of our spot.:mrgreen:


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

qq:Cry:


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Center dike at Farmington is far from a honey hole, or secret spot. My guess is the weather made for a good hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Crndgs8 said:


> Center dike at Farmington is far from a honey hole, or secret spot. My guess is the weather made for a good hunt.


I thought it was the biggest secret within the waterfowling community. I mean you park in the lot and walk east 200 yards, stand shoulder to shoulder with other pass shooters, and that's not a secret? What I do is look for all the empty shotgun shells on the ground and that's where I stake out. It must be a good spot if there's a pile of empty shells on the ground right? Oh, wait the entire dike looks like that so how do you really know where the good spot is? Not to mention all the soda cans, water bottles, candy wrappers empty shotgun shell boxes and cigarette butts.

Crndgs8 I was being sarcastic by the way.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I thought it was the biggest secret within the waterfowling community. I mean you park in the lot and walk east 200 yards, stand shoulder to shoulder with other pass shooters, and that's not a secret? What I do is look for all the empty shotgun shells on the ground and that's where I stake out. It must be a good spot if there's a pile of empty shells on the ground right? Oh, wait the entire dike looks like that so how do you really know where the good spot is? Not to mention all the soda cans, water bottles, candy wrappers empty shotgun shell boxes and cigarette butts.
> 
> Crndgs8 I was being sarcastic by the way.


You left out all the toilet paper strung out all over the place.... I try to stay away from those spots:-|


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Idaho is like that this time of year, isn't it?


I don't know what you're talking about.

It was another good day on the dike tho.








Center dike is no secret but the secret to hunting center dike is to use a layout blind.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

blackdog said:


> center dike at FB today.


 I see what you did there... nice roosters though! how is it shooting them from a layout blind?


----------

